# Haunted Radio (07/10/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our "Summer of Slaughter" with news on Hauntworld Magazine, A & E's Shipping Wars, Haunted Attraction Magazine, Haunted House.com, Pennhurst Asylum, Moxley Manor, Busch Gardens' Howl-O-Scream, Sinister Pointe, the Scream Factory, Scanners, Psycho, Day Of The Dead, The Amityville Horror, Prince Of Darkness, House Of Wax, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the "Twilight Zone" episode "Will The Real Martian Please Stand Up?" Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with another Halloween inspired song. All of this and so much more on the July 10 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

